

SSRI use during pregnancy linked to autism and developmental delays in boys - lettergram
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2014/04/140415153735.htm

======
tantalor
Worthwhile to add "boys are four times more likely to be diagnosed with autism
than girls"

[http://healthland.time.com/2013/02/22/why-girls-may-be-
prote...](http://healthland.time.com/2013/02/22/why-girls-may-be-protected-
against-autism/)

